# Anyone Been Banned From Forums Before On The Internet?



## Jonathan1990 (May 21, 2011)

I was banned from 1 for making a bad comment about a member.  They then complained to the administrator and he banned me.  I have now been banned from that forum which is a music DJ 1 forever.

Has it happened to you before on another forum website?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 21, 2011)

I got a 14 day ban from 4Chan for posing something which contained "Banned Text". But that's about it.


----------



## TheByteKnight (May 22, 2011)

Got banned from a microsoft forum for posting a link to thunderbird, but that's about it.


----------



## mihir (May 22, 2011)

If they ban then I would definitely be banned from Yahoo Answers.
You should check it out i just spam Yahoo Answers and give the most hilarious answers to stupid or serious questions.

Like one guy got hit by puberty and was worried i ASKED him to stop drinking pepsi and everything will be all right. etc etc


----------



## Ambushed (May 22, 2011)

Been almost banned from here and a few other forums for my anti-gay posts/jokes haha long time ago though.


----------



## Mark4_4 (May 22, 2011)

Got banned from here for telling someone how I got rid of my spyware rofl. :/


----------



## johnb35 (May 22, 2011)

Mark4_4 said:


> Got banned from here for telling someone how I got rid of my spyware rofl. :/



You can do whatever you want to your own computer.  But you can't be telling other users to delete random filenames.  I told you once to stop and you didn't so when you did it again, you were banned.  So I don't think you should be ROFL.


----------



## apj101 (May 22, 2011)

Jonathan1990 said:


> I was banned from 1 for making a bad comment about a member.  They then complained to the administrator and he banned me.  I have now been banned from that forum which is a music DJ 1 forever.
> 
> Has it happened to you before on another forum website?



My alter ego signed up to CF to trash talk me...but I banned him....does that count?


----------



## Laquer Head (May 23, 2011)

apj101 said:


> My alter ego signed up to CF to trash talk me...but I banned him....does that count?



Ya, it does!

Even though he was much more pleasant.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 23, 2011)

apj101 said:


> My alter ego signed up to CF to trash talk me...but I banned him....does that count?



Pure ownage IMO


----------



## Motoxrdude (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I was banned from this forum awhile back. Not sure if anyone around remembers why lol


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 23, 2011)

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah I was banned from this forum awhile back. Not sure if anyone around remembers why lol



I don't, lol.


----------



## Dngrsone (May 23, 2011)

I got banned once, somewhere... don't remember where, actually.

I'm usually the one doing the banning, and I often do it with flair.


----------



## Tuffie (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah a bunch a times, b& atm from 4chan, gotta reset router.


----------



## laznz1 (Jun 1, 2011)

from 4chan a few times . and my mates house after vomiting in his car


----------



## wolfeking (Jun 1, 2011)

I got a 14 day ban from a chevy forum for suggesting that they use a Duraspark system on it (thats ford parts). its since been lifted, and I now understand the power of the PM.


----------



## Hsv_Man (Jun 5, 2011)

laznz1 said:


> from 4chan a few times . and my mates house after vomiting in his car



Lmao very funny thread this one, personally I haven't been banned from any forum i'm a good Hsv Man


----------



## Motorcharge (Jun 5, 2011)

A couple bs ones on Jeepforum and once on 4chan. 

I'm up to 22 permabans on SWG's forums, dont even want to think about temp bans. I was friends with one of the mods around perma #20 and she checked my account history on something like 10 of the names I could remember and it was over 50 pages lol


----------

